# New Puppy In The House! :)



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

My boyfriends brother brought home a new puppy today. I'm suprised his mum was insanely mad, but who could be at this puppy face? Her name is Chloe and she's a Rhodesian Ridgeback, Border Collie, Black Lab mix.
























Chloe trying to play with Zeus. Zeus not wanting to.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

It seems like I've seen other puppies that look EXACTLY like this, but are more purebred. I realize a lot of puppies are similar looking, but can anyone tell me what I'm thinking of? lol


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG!!! So adorable! I am not sure how you can be mad at a face like that.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha yeah. Zeus doesn't like her lol! She was biting on my fingers and Zeus "yelled" at her the way he does my boyfriend when we're play fighting. Zeus is so protective of me lol


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

What a face... He is so cute I would have a hard time being mad.


----------

